# Anyone still burning??



## Swedishchef (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey guys

Well, I still have about 2 feet of snow in my yard (not just where the snowbanks formed from me snowblowing...there's 3-7 feet at those spots) and I am still burning.

It is -2 to -5C every morning. This is the roughest winter we have had in decades....When I don't burn, my baseboard heaters keep the basement at 17C. I did not burn as much in March as I should have so my powerbill from mid-Feb to mid April was as much as mid December to mid Feb.

Anyone else in the same situation as me?

Andrew

PS, we have only had 3 double digit temperature days so far (in the shade...it does get hot in the sun).


----------



## Ashful (Apr 27, 2014)

I burned yesterday.  Filled and burned down to coals my 7-foot diameter fire pit, three times, with chainsaw noodles, splitter trash, and tree tops.  The stoves have been cold for weeks, but the boiler is still running.  Lows here = 30-35F, highs = 50-60F.  Yesterday we actually got into the upper 60's, I think!


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 27, 2014)

Have been burning at least once a day here ... still.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Apr 27, 2014)

Usually a small fire at night and another (lit from coals) in the AM. Stoves going right now.

It's that or the propane. Snows gone except for the pile where it slides off the roof, that'll be there another couple weeks.

I have had 2 nights so far w no fire,  hoping for more soon, it's nearly May! We've had some nice days but cold nights,  live on the North side of the hill, not much solar gain, plus some dreary wet cloudy days....

Crocuses are blooming though!


----------



## jatoxico (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow Chef, here I'm complaining it's still upper 30's low 40's overnight! Stopped burning regularly in March and last burn was 2 weeks ago. Long winter for everyone but what that means sure is relative.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 27, 2014)

Andrew, there is a fire in the stove right now. No, it appears we are still a few weeks away letting the stove go cold for very long.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 27, 2014)

Fewwf. Glad to hear that I am not alone. Bring up the ole' moral.

Does anybody still have 2 feet of snow on the ground? lol.

It is nice and toasty in my basement though. My only problem is that I have maybe 1/6th of a cord left. :D
Andrew


----------



## begreen (Apr 27, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> It is nice and toasty in my basement though. My only problem is that I have maybe 1/6th of a cord left. :D
> Andrew



Oh oh, guard the furniture.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 27, 2014)

Burning every day. 6 cords dry stacked for next year. We'll burn throu may and usually stop sometime in june for our three month break.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 27, 2014)

begreen said:


> Oh oh, guard the furniture.


 
I was thinking more along the lines of curboard doors before furniture. I don't NEED cupboard doors but I would like to have something to sit/sleep on.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Apr 27, 2014)

wow....thats cold...i am absolutely freezing this morning, and am about to light a fire!


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm still burning off and on. The last few days including today has been cold and wet so a fire makes it all better!


----------



## northwinds (Apr 27, 2014)

43 degrees with wind and rain.  Wood stove is doing its thing tonight.


----------



## Fi-Q (Apr 27, 2014)

Same here Andrew, the chaleur bay got hammer pretty bad as well last winter. Still approx 2 feet of snow on the ground, my pond in the backyaed is still frozen ! I am still burning, but it´s hard on the kidling, small fire in the morning, a small one at lunch tine and a small one in the evening!

I am starting to see somw snow geese flying around. Wondering where they are feeding with all that ice and snow still around !


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 27, 2014)

I feel that my yard is about 50% snow free (or snow covered).  The nights get back to freezing as evident in the ice on the standing water in the mornings, and the days-7 day extended- will have highs only the the upper 40's for the warmest.  
Definitely still burning!


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 27, 2014)

Still burning here - have had a couple days were I could leave it completely off in the daytime.  Today had to give the heat factor a bump mid-day and will burn tonight


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 27, 2014)

Done burning here. Forties starting tonight with four days of rain and thunderstorms headed here tomorrow from the stuff that hammered the countries midsection the last couple of days.

Snow leaves, tornadoes move in.


----------



## begreen (Apr 27, 2014)

Yoyo weather here, sunny one minute then total downpour and 6 deg. temp drop the next. I have been burning half load fires that last most of the day and keep the house toasty. We stacked a load of wood in the shed today between showers. It was nice to come into a warm house afterward. Now I see it is supposed to hit in the 70s by Tues. and kissing 80 on Thurs..


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 28, 2014)

Fi-Q said:


> Same here Andrew, the chaleur bay got hammer pretty bad as well last winter. Still approx 2 feet of snow on the ground, my pond in the backyaed is still frozen ! I am still burning, but it´s hard on the kidling, small fire in the morning, a small one at lunch tine and a small one in the evening!


 It has been a LONNNNNG winter out here in Gaspe! Eeesh.

It is currently 34F outside, a high of 39F for today/tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 28, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> It is currently 34F outside, a high of 39F for today/tomorrow. Ugh.


Currently 34F here, too!  But going to 60F today.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 28, 2014)

See, if we had SOME heat, I wouldnt mind. But we are stalled until later this week...sheesh.


----------



## ChipTam (Apr 29, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> See, if we had SOME heat, I wouldnt mind. But we are stalled until later this week...sheesh.



Hey Andrew,

    I'll START burning around June 4 when we arrive back in Nfld.  We'll burn off and on through June and then start up again in September.  24-7 burning starting around October 15.  Suspect the Gaspe is about the same.

ChipTam


----------



## maple1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> It has been a LONNNNNG winter out here in Gaspe! Eeesh.
> 
> It is currently 34F outside, a high of 39F for today/tomorrow. Ugh.


 
Been a long winter everywhere. There have only been three days since whenever it was that winter started that I haven't burned - this past Saturday, and 1-2 weeks ago. Right now it's 5c, damp, and very windy out. Still dipping into the minuses at night. Back about February I was thinking I'll have a fair amount of wood left in my basement for next winter. Not thinking that any more. At least the snow is gone from the yard - although I can still see some around the wood edges.


----------



## northwinds (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm going up to the pole shed for more wood today.  30's and rainy all day.  Grass is turning green but no warmth outside.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Apr 29, 2014)

Got a small job on a boat house on Squam lake today. Asked what the time frame was that they were looking to have it done in. We then glanced at the White caps, trees with little to no buds, and then at the thermometer reading 42F. 
By boating season he says. Cool. I'll be back before August then. He says, at this rate, that'll be fine, just leave the scraps for kindling,  I'll probably still be burning.


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, here we go again!  Three inches of fresh white snow on the ground and it's still coming down.  You bet I'm burning


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 29, 2014)

yooperdave said:


> Well, here we go again!  Three inches of fresh white snow on the ground and it's still coming down.  You bet I'm burning


We got the same here today. The roads were pretty bad for awhile. But I went and had my snow tires taken off of the car anyways so now it can blizzard! Lol I'm restocking the inside wood rack again....


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 29, 2014)

They are forecasting 21F for tonight and 23F for tomorrow night. Happy May 1st!!


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 29, 2014)

MAY DAY!   MAY DAY!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 29, 2014)

Our temp is going to be going up and up overnight. As the flood continues. Supposed to drop five inches before it is over sometime this week.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 30, 2014)

If this winter doesn't end soon, Mother Nature and I are going to be having a very serious "difficult" discussion.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 30, 2014)

It gets old but I'll take the cold over the twisters!


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 30, 2014)

Never been in one, but experienced a near one....you can have the tornado's- I'll deal with the long winters.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 30, 2014)

Lots of my friends complain they love it down south at their "all inclusives" and hate coming back. I always remind them that where I live I don't have venomous reptiles or insects, no tornadoes or hurricanes and no earthquakes. I'll take my snow and smile as it falls from now on. I have nothing to complain about!


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, a friend and his family moved to the Dallas area some time ago and I told him that they get some big tornadoes down there which he immediately poo pooed. But not since a couple of years ago when he could see the Yellow Freight trailers flipping in the air out his window! Lol


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Apr 30, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Lots of my friends complain they love it down south at their "all inclusives" and hate coming back. I always remind them that where I live I don't have venomous reptiles or insects, no tornadoes or hurricanes and no earthquakes. I'll take my snow and smile as it falls from now on. I have nothing to complain about!



Lived in FL for years as a kid, when we go back to visit the family I always warn the SO.

"If it's alive, (plant, animal, insect, fish, reptile, etc...) good chance it's poisonous, best just stay away from it. Do not go outside without shoes, do not put your shoes on without looking in them first (scorpions, spiders), when outside, don't venture beyond landscaped areas and keep an eye out where you walk.  Don't go in the fresh water (endless list there all the way to the bacterial level), shuffle your feet in the salt water (sting rays), try not to drink the tap water, it's similar to pool water with all the chlorine in it." 

Just lit another fire......


----------



## Swedishchef (May 1, 2014)

They are forecasting 5cm of snow for tomorrow. Happy May 2nd!


----------



## velvetfoot (May 1, 2014)

We were up in Montreal last weekend and it looked like most all the snow was gone.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 1, 2014)

I just read that we got 124" of snow this winter. That's a lot for this area. We got 99" the winter before, 2012-2013.

Ps. The stoves going...


----------



## yooperdave (May 1, 2014)

Woody, I was "behind the cheddar curtain" all last weekend and was surprised at the lack of snow that we saw-(didn't see).  Sure was nice to go out and around without having to put on the boots and a heavy jacket!  Then we came back to the U.P.  And snow.  And rain.  And standing water/snow in the yards.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 1, 2014)

yooperdave said:


> Woody, I was "behind the cheddar curtain" all last weekend and was surprised at the lack of snow that we saw-(didn't see).  Sure was nice to go out and around without having to put on the boots and a heavy jacket!  Then we came back to the U.P.  And snow.  And rain.  And standing water/snow in the yards.


I know the U.P. Can get tons of snow and a lot of it from lake effect but with Lake Superior freezing this winter I don't know how much of that you got. But we had plenty of snow here and many pole barns went down from the weight of all of the snow where they had stood for many years. What part of the peninsula are you in? I've been to the Munising  and Marquette area a few times, nice place! But if your up by Copper Harbor I could see where winter would be tough!


----------



## Swedishchef (May 1, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> We were up in Montreal last weekend and it looked like most all the snow was gone.


 
I am about 600 KMs further north than Montreal but a total of 1000 Kms away. lol


----------



## velvetfoot (May 1, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> I am about 600 KMs further north than Montreal but a total of 1000 Kms away. lol


Hence the snow.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 2, 2014)

Well, all I can say is the NWS says that 2.6 billion gallons of rain fell here in the last 2 days. If you are into pictures of massive erosion I can snap some pics. Sure glad I got the roof and gutters, like they did any good, replaced last June. Contractors have stopped answering their phones now.


----------



## begreen (May 2, 2014)

Sounds awful. I'm glad you are getting a much needed break.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 2, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Well, all I can say is the NWS says that 2.6 billion gallons of rain fell here in the last 2 days. If you are into pictures of massive erosion I can snap some pics. Sure glad I got the roof and gutters, like they did any good, replaced last June. Contractors have stopped answering their phones now.


Yeah it don't sound good out east! I've seen it on the news, everything falling apart. Car lots flooded. Hopefully your house didn't get flooded.


----------



## Ashful (May 2, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Yeah it don't sound good out east! I've seen it on the news, everything falling apart. Car lots flooded. Hopefully your house didn't get flooded.


As always, they're showing the extreme.  We had two crappy days, ending in one hell of a rain storm Wednesday night, but most willing to pay attention to where the water is coming and going were just fine.  I had a river thru the yard, and had to try a few different routes to get home that night (several roads washed out / under water), but the worst damage we had to the house was a little water in the utility room in the crawl space.  Unfortunately, some stuff did get wet, but not enough damage to make me want to move to NW Wisconsin.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 2, 2014)

Video on the web of the block long street in Baltimore and the train tracks collapsing from the deluge is scary. Folks out of their houses across the street for up to 40 days at last report.

All I lost was one of the bridge rails but the erosion is unreal from it coming down that fast. Especially since a lot of my property drains down the used to be gravel driveway. The flow and the gravel go halfway down and then turns left into the woods.


----------



## Ashful (May 2, 2014)

Yeah, that sinkhole under the rail tracks was pretty serious.  The again, I've seen them at times when there was no rain.

All of our water runoff areas have healthy grass, so erosion was kept minimal, here.  I do have several yards of freshly laid mulch displaced from their respective gardens into the yard, though.  Guess what I'll be doing tomorrow?


----------



## WiscWoody (May 3, 2014)

Many times I wish I wasn't here too! Lol, I miss the burbs and there convenience. And theres too many hot heads around here. They act like middle school brats I swear!


----------



## Mt Bob (May 3, 2014)

70's yesterday,30's now,up here,just lit stove.As I grew up in MD sinkholes do not suprise me,common.Also people do not understand the more they pave over the more problems it creates,too long to get into here.But did watch friends canoe through railroad tunnel when potomac river flooded(point of rocks),didn't get rescued untill miles downriver,cost them a pretty penny!


----------



## Warm_in_NH (May 8, 2014)

Officially done with burning for the season! 

Last of the snow left the yard on 5/5, no more wood in the staging area on the porch, wood box is out of the house.

Doesn't mean I won't still have the occasional fire, but burning to keep from freezing to death is no longer necessary.


----------



## Huntindog1 (May 8, 2014)

My last fire was to knock the chill off May 1st. I dont think I have ever before
had a fire in the stove in May.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 8, 2014)

Hopefully my last fire was on the 5th to warm up the house in the morning. I set up the splitter and I'm starting to refill the racks with wood for the 2016/2017 winter.


----------



## Hogwildz (May 8, 2014)

HELL NO!
Not even thinking of it until Oct/Nov!!
Good riddens for this year!


----------



## yooperdave (May 8, 2014)

The yard is now almost completely snow free!  Overnight temps are still a bit cool, but will probably pull the fire on ...Sunday?
Next, after the ground dries, is bug season.  Getting a jump on as much yard work as possible.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 8, 2014)

In the high 70s now. 59 tonight. Just squirted the kids with the garden hose in the yard. Close to 80 tomorrow. Only thing burning here is the charcoal grill.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 8, 2014)

Toughening it out today ... first day with no fire ... but I do have a blanket thrown over me and my wife just headed to the bedroom to get under a blanket.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 8, 2014)

Yes, believe it or not it's spring even up here.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 8, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Toughening it out today ... first day with no fire ... but I do have a blanket thrown over me and my wife just headed to the bedroom to get under a blanket.


Now thats a good reason as any to stop burning.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 9, 2014)

And I'm back to burning ...


----------



## bag of hammers (May 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Snow leaves, tornadoes move in.



As much as I whine about winter, I don't envy you folks that have to deal with that kind of angry weather.  We had to make the trip to FL in hurricane season when my son was very young (no options - long story).  We got there, took care of business, then left.  Outside some people were strapping down outbuildings.  Folks were lining up at the pumps (got into an argument with one lady, she was p$ssed that some "Canadian" had the nerve to be queued up in front of her).  Interstate 95 was getting clogged .  We headed west across to the gulf side, then up to Alabama - we had to go as far as Dothan for a hotel room (got the last room on the strip - a sea of Florida plates, hotels were sold out everywhere).  Some folks were saying this was an annual thing.  Not sure it that's really true, but I would much rather go out and clean the driveway, toss a log on the fire, than deal with that again.    



WiscWoody said:


> Lake Superior freezing this winter



On that note, here's a pic from the last weekend in April.  Still ice everywhere last weekend (May 3) but I didn't have my phone with me - there was some open water along the shore (enough for the pup to get in and get her feet wet) and the rest was dark grey and looked like it was ready to let go.  Very punky but still holding on as far as I could see, facing south towards Michigan.   Ice on the lake in May is a first for me, and the folks I know along the shore (they've been there for decades) also have never seen it iced up this late into the Spring.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 9, 2014)

We don't get the tornadoes like they do in Kansas, Oklahoma and Texas but we do get some bad storms and killer tornadoes at times. A few years ago I had to drop my house insurance so if the place gets wrecked I'll sell the lake lot and get a shack I spose...


----------



## WiscWoody (May 9, 2014)

The fat lady hasn't sang yet and the fire in the stove is feeling good on a cold night in the north!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 9, 2014)

88 today. Had to hang one of the air conditioners. Tuesday night was thunder, lightning and rain from one am to four am. Quite a noise and light show.

Little different from the last two years when we hit 90 the first week of April both years.


----------



## Lake Girl (May 10, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> 88 today. Had to hang one of the air conditioners.



And we woke up to big fat snow flakes ... only hung around for about an hour and switched to rain.  Enough already  Snow, Snow go away, don't come back another day, Little D wants to play


----------



## WiscWoody (May 10, 2014)

There's frost on the roof this morning and fire in the stove!


----------



## yooperdave (May 10, 2014)

Just got done firing up, myself.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

28 degrees.inch new snow this morning,stove still running


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2014)

What altitude are you at Bob?


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

6500


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2014)

That explains the snowfall somewhat. Must be some pretty country around there.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

And nice and quiet up here.Raining down in bozeman and livingston,light snow up here today.I'll see if I can change my picture.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 10, 2014)

bob bare said:


> And nice and quiet up here.Raining down in bozeman and livingston,light snow up here today.I'll see if I can change my picture.


I'd love to live in the Rockies! Can you get a place for under $180k that's not too small or a trailer?


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I'd love to live in the Rockies! Can you get a place for under $180k that's not too small or a trailer?


 I am sure you can,but "the rockies" covers a lot of states and terrain.Up here only 16 miles from town,but plan on having a plow truck and a piece of equipment to move snow.Not so many years ago my neighbors(don't have many) and I snowmobiled in and out.As we say,we pay dearly to live up here.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 10, 2014)

And I thought it was tough up here!


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

Where you live you probably have worse weather than we do.Most people out here live in the valleys,warmer and less snow,and with humidity low 70 drgrees is a very nice day,40 with sun shining on house and I shut off stove.Out here is a cool state though(temp. year round) unless on the prairie in the east,gets really hot there.Yeah you people in north wis. or minn. have it way worse than us.A lot of minn. and alaskans move here.And we get a lot of floridians,they last about 3 winters!


----------



## Swedishchef (May 10, 2014)

I am still burning every single day. One big fire in the morning with lots of softwood (that's all I have left...).

And 3 feet of snow in the woods. At least this week they are forecasting +18C. That should start the actual spring snow melt....


----------



## WiscWoody (May 10, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> I am still burning every single day. One big fire in the morning with lots of softwood (that's all I have left...).
> 
> And 3 feet of snow in the woods. At least this week they are forecasting +18C. That should start the actual spring snow melt....


That's crazy!


----------



## Ashful (May 10, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> I am still burning every single day. One big fire in the morning with lots of softwood (that's all I have left...).
> 
> And 3 feet of snow in the woods. At least this week they are forecasting +18C. That should start the actual spring snow melt....


So, summer is still on schedule?  As I recall it, July 5th, noon 'till 3pm?


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

Joful said:


> So, summer is still on schedule?  As I recall it, July 5th, noon 'till 3pm?


 Summer???OH thats when it is lighter longer.


----------



## Ashful (May 10, 2014)

Just found this depressing photo sis' took of my house about three months ago.  Glad that's over.





Looking a lot greener today.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

Well it has snowed 3 inches so far here tonight.


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2014)

I  am so glad I left that stuff behind. Our snow shovel gets more work as a dust pan scoop than shoveling snow.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

It'll all be gone by noon,no more plowing/shovel this winter.70's by wed.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 10, 2014)

Gonna hit 90 for the first time this year Monday. Got close yesterday. Thunder storms out the wazzo lately.


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2014)

Wow, that's a quick switch. Sounds like you got all of 5 minutes of spring.


----------



## Ashful (May 10, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Gonna hit 90 for the first time this year Monday.


Now that's depressing in an entirely different way.  Give me snow over 90F every day of the year.

No storms here today, just several sprinkles.  Did get kinda warm, though...


----------



## BrotherBart (May 10, 2014)

Joful said:


> Now that's depressing in an entirely different way.  Give me snow over 90F every day of the year.
> 
> No storms here today, just several sprinkles.  Did get kinda warm, though...



We are in a corridor where in winter the moisture coming up from the Gulf meets the cold coming down from Canada and then later it meets the heat coming across from the Midwest. A year-round thang.

When it takes a break then it is hurricane time. 

I really, really miss West Texas. Just hot and dry or cold and dry.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> We are in a corridor where in winter the moisture coming up from the Gulf meets the cold coming down from Canada and then later it meets the heat coming across from the Midwest. A year-round thang.
> 
> When it takes a break then it is hurricane time.
> 
> I really, really miss West Texas. Just hot and dry or cold and dry.


 I grew up in frederick(md) and know what you are talking about.I remember riding my motorcycle almost year round.Like it out here because of low humidity,good for my breathing.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 10, 2014)

begreen said:


> Wow, that's a quick switch. Sounds like you got all of 5 minutes of spring.



Happens every year. Stove shuts down for two days and the AC goes on. Like fossil said last year he wasn't here for "windows open day". The last two years it hit 90 the first week of April. This year it stayed cold longer and then, bam. I remember exactly three "Springs" in all of the years we have lived here.

This year I said the hell with it and let the heaters haul the freight for the last month with just occasional fires to save the wood.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 10, 2014)

bob bare said:


> I grew up in frederick(md)



Frederick got hammered again tonight. Downpours that passed just over us. Just rained on us for a while.


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2014)

> This year I said the hell with it and let the heaters haul the freight for the last month with just occasional fires to save the wood.


I don't blame you, would have done the same. So far we are still blessed with very long springs and then a very dry summer spell. But that may change, we a getting some record breaking rainfalls now. Fortunately they are balanced with some good sunny periods too. It's just raining a lot heavier when it does rain.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

Me too,last bag is in stove,have no more,but have full tank of lp to get me by when the fall pellets come in.Already had doors and windows open 2 times,just normal this time of year.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Frederick got hammered again tonight. Downpours that passed just over us. Just rained on us for a while.


 Rain good there,still lots of dairy farms.Sure do miss fresh blue crabs!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 10, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Rain good there,still lots of dairy farms.Sure do miss fresh blue crabs!



You would this year. The extended cold demolished the crab harvest. Worst harvest that watermen can remember. And smallest crabs.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...693d80-d14d-11e3-a6b1-45c4dffb85a6_story.html


----------



## Mt Bob (May 10, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> You would this year. The extended cold demolished the crab harvest. Worst harvest that watermen can remember. And smallest crabs.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...693d80-d14d-11e3-a6b1-45c4dffb85a6_story.html


 WOW


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2014)

Sounds like there are going to be some crabby watermen if they restrict the catch. But it also sounds like that's the right thing to do.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 10, 2014)

Prices have gone through the roof and sellers are reporting not near as many people willing to pony up the price for a the usual half bushel.

Personally I have never wanted to work that hard for a little bit of meat.  When we meet people at a crab house my wife orders a hotdog.


----------



## Lake Girl (May 11, 2014)

Cleaning up our mess from hole in the ice when the water line froze this winter - lake still ice locked when its normally open.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 11, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Prices have gone through the roof and sellers are reporting not near as many people willing to pony up the price for a the usual half bushel.
> 
> Personally I have never wanted to work that hard for a little bit of meat.  When we meet people at a crab house my wife orders a hotdog.


One of my favorite foods but you may be much better off buying a 16 oz can of claw crabmeat for $9.97. Save all the work. Too bad about this years harvest ,ill have to substitute with king crab,shrimp and lobster.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 11, 2014)

Wild scallops my fav.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 11, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Wild scallops my fav.


Beware the "fake" ones. I went to that huge seafood buffet near virginia beach that includes "scallops". They were fake. Some kind of breaded fish portions all exactly the same size and color.
In my experience scallops are NOT all the same size and the same color. The huge crab legs were good though, but at $35 a person not so cheap.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 11, 2014)

Just for your info the fake ones are usually shark or punched out of skate wings! No flavor.


----------



## Swedishchef (May 11, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Beware the "fake" ones. I went to that huge seafood buffet near virginia beach that includes "scallops". They were fake. Some kind of breaded fish portions all exactly the same size and color.
> In my experience scallops are NOT all the same size and the same color. The huge crab legs were good though, but at $35 a person not so cheap.


 
$7/lb for crab right now (cooked). There are advantages of living near the ocean....


----------



## Swedishchef (May 11, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> That's crazy!


 
I will go take a picture of my backyard today.....upload later. Get ready and hold on: you're going to fall off of your chair.


----------



## begreen (May 11, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> $7/lb for crab right now (cooked). There are advantages of living near the ocean....


Nice. Maximum low tide is coming. We will be going crabbing soon.


----------



## Swedishchef (May 11, 2014)

But you'll be eating rock crab..this is snow crab. Ugleast beast of the ocean (with a shell that is..).

On another note, I just lit my stove. In order to get wood out of my greenhouse, I sank in mud 7 inches deep. So much for grass....And it is snowing. Yup, snowing.

Andrew


----------



## Bobbin (May 11, 2014)

Black flies appeared today.  Buzzing but not settling down for a blood meal.  Oak leaves are the "size of mouse's ear" and it's time to plant... will have to mow in a few days' time.


----------



## Swedishchef (May 11, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Black flies appeared today.  Buzzing but not settling down for a blood meal.  Oak leaves are the "size of mouse's ear" and it's time to plant... will have to mow in a few days' time.


 
W T F. That is insane.


----------



## Swedishchef (May 11, 2014)

So here are the pictures as promised....


----------



## Lake Girl (May 11, 2014)

Well you beat me Swedishchef, just have pockets of snow in the trees.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 11, 2014)

5" new this am,mostly melted,40.Now snowing/rain mix.Keeps hangin' in!


----------



## WiscWoody (May 11, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> So here are the pictures as promised....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember seeing the front of your house that you posted. The snow looked like it was 8' high on either side of your driveway!


----------



## WiscWoody (May 11, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Black flies appeared today.  Buzzing but not settling down for a blood meal.  Oak leaves are the "size of mouse's ear" and it's time to plant... will have to mow in a few days' time.


The black flies will be out any day up here too. The are such a pita! They get in your ears, your eyes, your hair...! At times I wear a hat and a net so I can walk the dogs. They usually are gone by late June but last year they were here until August.


----------



## Ashful (May 12, 2014)

We turned on the AC to sleep tonight.  "It's not the heat, it's the humidity..."


----------



## Woody Stover (May 12, 2014)

We've got five days of low 60s/low 40s coming. I'm now glad I hadn't gotten around to putting the stove to bed.


----------



## BrianN (May 12, 2014)

We are still having fires here. Usually small, hot ones in the morning to get the chill out. Just lit one up.
0 when I wake up, getting up to 20 mid day.


----------



## 1kzwoman (May 12, 2014)

Snow road closures, 27 degrees! Today


----------



## begreen (May 12, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> W T F. That is insane.


We are fully leaved out here and fortunately no black flies in these parts. They can make being outdoors miserable.


----------



## bag of hammers (May 12, 2014)

begreen said:


> They can make being outdoors miserable.



Yep - the black flies and mosquitoes sure do put a damper on the outside time.  We were killing mosquitoes last hear right through into mid-November.  There was no break.  I sense another year of the same, with all the ground water and pretty much consistent rain so far preventing things from drying up, they'll be breeding like crazy.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (May 12, 2014)

First time enjoying a dinner on the porch that was full of splits a month ago. Ahhhhh. It's about time.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 12, 2014)

88 today and 71 with 89% humidity now at ten pm. Think I will pass on a fire tonight. Supposed to heat up tomorrow. 

Trees are all leaved out and a high wind came through this afternoon. The leaf bud junk falling from the trees looked like a blizzard in progress. First time I have ever witnessed that and don't even want to see what is in the gutters now.


----------



## begreen (May 12, 2014)

So true. Our English elm just dumped a truck load of seed pods. No thanks!


----------



## MishMouse (May 13, 2014)

The past few days the weather was 30's and 40's with rain and no sun in sight, wife re-lit the stove today.


----------



## begreen (May 13, 2014)

We've got a big high pressure system over us now, very nice weather. We'll send it over to you soon.


----------



## Ashful (May 13, 2014)

Nothing but rain in our forecast for the near future:


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 13, 2014)

86 today   Yikes  84 yesterday.   Cooler next week 60s-70 .  this is tornado (for some)and thunderstorm weather.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 13, 2014)

Frost warnings for the next four nights with a few nights going down into the high 20's. I'm bringing more wood in to burn.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 13, 2014)

Joful said:


> Just found this depressing photo sis' took of my house about three months ago.  Glad that's over.
> 
> View attachment 132931
> 
> ...


When you said that your house was old and drafty I pictured something else than what I see for your place! Nice home and front yard! Drafts can be sealed. Is the garage to the right?


----------



## Ashful (May 13, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Drafts can be sealed. Is the garage to the right?


Yep... been working on sealing a lot of those drafts, although with 26 windows and 3 doors ca.1773, there's a limit to how good it can get.

Not the first time the garage question has come up... so I saved this.    There is a two-car attached garage, shown as the red outline shown on the 1990's addition, roughly 680 sq.ft. according to the tax man although I measure it at only 625 sq.ft. interior.


----------



## yooperdave (May 14, 2014)

Just fired up a few minutes ago.  As I walked across the wood deck, the moisture on top of it had frozen and was nothing but ice.
Was up in the Houghton Michigan area this past weekend and was surprised to see snow cover was still in some parts of the woods...to the tune of near two feet!  And of course you cold still see ice on the big Lake Superior.  The shore line was clear of ice, but you could see ice a few miles out.
So-not done burning yet.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (May 14, 2014)

Thought I needed a fire last night to take the chill off. 40 outside,  53 inside.  Worked great for a couple hours. 

Woke up just after midnight threw windows open and turned the ceiling fan up a speed, way too warm.

Guess I'll just grab a blanket next time.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 14, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Thought I needed a fire last night to take the chill off. 40 outside,  53 inside.


Did you mean to say 63 inside? If it was 53 in and 40 out I could build a pretty big fire and not overheat the house unless maybe the outside temp shot up fast with the sunrise. I got up this morning and it was 59 in and 35 out and 500 on the stove top, lol


----------



## WiscWoody (May 14, 2014)

Joful said:


> Yep... been working on sealing a lot of those drafts, although with 26 windows and 3 doors ca.1773, there's a limit to how good it can get.
> 
> View attachment 133027



So for historical sake you wouldn't put better performing windows in the 18th and 19th century sections? They must make something that has the period look to them?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (May 14, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Did you mean to say 63 inside? If it was 53 in and 40 out I could build a pretty big fire and not overheat the house unless maybe the outside temp shot up fast with the sunrise. I got up this morning and it was 59 in and 35 out and 500 on the stove top, lol



Nope. 53 in. Warmed to 70 in the stove room in a couple hours. Then just kept going even with a small fire. Not like the winter when the house is cold to the core, heats up really quick this time of year.
It did also warm up to 53 outside over night so that definitely played a part in the rapid warm up.
And there was a bear in the yard driving my dog crazy so that got my blood pumping too at one in the morning.  Lol.
70 in the stove room this morning.  Stove is cold.


----------



## Ashful (May 14, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> So for historical sake you wouldn't put better performing windows in the 18th and 19th century sections? They must make something that has the period look to them?


This is a historic house, and anyone willing to tear out original windows of this age and replace with new crap should not be allowed to own such a house, IMO.  We have very good new windows and doors in the new addition, and even those in the 1890's addition were replaced with top end windows ca.1986.  Only the 26 windows in the 1773 wing are original, and we're painstakingly restoring each at enormous expense.  We have 84 windows and 9 doors in this house, not counting the detached shop / garage.


----------



## mass_burner (May 14, 2014)

45 overnight low. Put a 4 cedar split fire on this morning to take the chill off. Looking at the extended forecast, this might be it.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 14, 2014)

Joful said:


> This is a historic house. Only the 26 windows in the 1773 wing are original, and we're painstakingly restoring each at enormous expense.  We have 84 windows and 9 doors in this house, not counting the detached shop / garage.


Ok, I don't know old houses very well and in fact I flunked history in school but have been brushing up on the original colonies and the dates they were settled. I've also been reading about the Louisiana purchase too. Maybe we will see you on This Old House someday.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 14, 2014)

Joful said:


> Only the 26 windows in the 1773 wing are original, and we're painstakingly restoring each at enormous expense.  We have 84 windows and 9 doors in this house, not counting the detached shop / garage.


House must be a nightmare to heat. Im thinking of buying one of the old mansions in my town. Seems they change hands often. I told the wife i would not try to heat the entire structure to 70 in winter,just the main lived in parts.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 14, 2014)

He has 84 windows now so I'm guessing that he will have over 100 windows when the addition is done. That's enough to keep a handyman busy just maintains them alone!


----------



## bag of hammers (May 14, 2014)

Joful said:


> This is a historic house, and anyone willing to tear out original windows of this age and replace with new crap should not be allowed to own such a house, IMO.  We have very good new windows and doors in the new addition, and even those in the 1890's addition were replaced with top end windows ca.1986.  Only the 26 windows in the 1773 wing are original, and we're painstakingly restoring each at enormous expense.  We have 84 windows and 9 doors in this house, not counting the detached shop / garage.



  That is a true labour of love.  I think you might have at one time posted some interior pics of your place?   It's probably a thing of beauty.


----------



## Ashful (May 14, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> House must be a nightmare to heat.


Hello, I'm Joful.  Have we met?  



Seasoned Oak said:


> Im thinking of buying one of the old mansions in my town. Seems they change hands often. I told the wife i would not try to heat the entire structure to 70 in winter,just the main lived in parts.


I really enjoy living in and working on old houses.  Like families who are boat people, or camping people, we're old house people.  We always have at least one major project going on, more often 2 or 3.  It's a way to fill up a lot of time and spend a lot of money, which can be good or bad, depending on whether you enjoy that sort of thing.  On heating just part of the structure, do keep in mind that wood and plaster have very different CTE's, and this is complicated by the addition of modern materials (impervious latex paint on old porous stone and plaster, drywall & joint compound repairs, ceramic tile, etc.).  Letting the house temperature cycle might accelerate paint, grout, and plaster failures.



WiscWoody said:


> He has 84 windows now so I'm guessing that he will have over 100 windows when the addition is done. That's enough to keep a handyman busy just maintains them alone!


26 double-hung windows = 1773, wood sash in wood frames
1 fixed transom = 1773, wood sash in wood frame
8 double-hung windows = 1986, wood sash in wood and aluminum frames
12 double-hung windows = 1994, wood sash in vinyl clad wood frames
17 fixed transoms = 1994, wood sash in vinyl clad wood frame
==
64 windows.  I actually mis-typed when I said 84.  We also have 9 doors, and then a whole separate barn, all wood plank siding with plank wood doors, and an all wood wrap-around porch, with painted mahogany decking.  I have officially given up on painting, with the purchase of this house.  I just hire it out now, and I have a painter here a couple weeks of every year.

On window maintenance / rebuilding, many of the sills are completely rotten, thanks to some previous owner wrapping them in aluminum.  I've been going thru the process of pulling the sash, stripping, repainting, and then re-building the timber frames.  Sometimes involves pulling stonework around the frame.  Not a small job, and I was doing it all myself, until we finally found a carpenter who specializes in 18th century houses last fall.  He did the last window of last year's work season, and will be doing several more for me this year.



bag of hammers said:


> That is a true labour of love.  I think you might have at one time posted some interior pics of your place?  It's probably a thing of beauty.


I've been bad about taking photos of the interior, as we rework each room.  Tons of "before" photos, not much "after."  I think I've posted a few photos, probably all "before," though.


----------



## valley ranch (May 14, 2014)

We had a fire yesterday morn. it was a bit cold, like 64degrees in the house.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 14, 2014)

valley ranch said:


> We had a fire yesterday morn. it was a bit cold, like 64degrees in the house.


What? Is this thread about wood stove burning? Lol, I'm glad nobody gets too upset when we go off track a little!


----------



## Woody Stover (May 14, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> 53 inside


Oh, hell no!  Maybe that's "warm in NH" but it's been in the 80s here for a while, my blood is already thinned out. It's 70 in here but it's 55, damp and raining out...feels like mid-60s did in the winter. I just had to put on pants. I hate that.  I'll be torching a load early this evening. Main challenge is going to be finding some wood that today's rain hasn't blown in on...top-covered stacks, no shed yet.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 14, 2014)

Joful said:


> I really enjoy living in and working on old houses. Like families who are boat people, or camping people, we're old house people. We always have at least one major project going on, more often 2 or 3. I


Im putting together a 3000SF apartment in my hometown right now for myself and my family out of an old 12000 apt bldg in rehabbing. Not sure yet how much of the BLdg i will use for personal use and how much i will rent out, Dont think i need 12000 SF. I do have a lot of stuff . Plus im looking into a log home kit for some land in the woods , and renovating another 3000SF house at the same time to sell. Yup always something going on


----------



## bag of hammers (May 15, 2014)

Weather network calling for mix of rain and snow to end off the week, a low of -2 C on Saturday.   I'm looking forward to a nice fire in the stove, as well as some long overdue outside fire pit time this weekend.


----------



## Bobbin (May 15, 2014)

"Someone" needs to set aside the yacht interiors and get busy with the zip on screens for the porch we added last summer (the one I was able to enclose with plastic curtains last fall).  The one that will require I "fit" every screen panel so there is minimal "slack" and they look nice/square/"fitted"... .  Memorial Day in the rearview mirror is my goal!


----------



## ryooper (May 15, 2014)

Well snowed here today, got home from work built a fire, that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (May 15, 2014)

I feel so bad for anyone who still has to burn for heat. Maybe you live in an area where it's normal, then it's not so bad, but if it's due to winter over staying her welcome, then it must be getting old. 

Were a couple weeks late but i finally hung flowers on the porch today, garden is ready for planting (next weekend, still can frost) and the black flies are out and so very hungry for blood.


----------



## Ashful (May 16, 2014)

Heh... I feel sorry for anyone with blood-sucking flies!  Never seen one, here.  Just the occasional mosquito, and tics.


----------



## Huntindog1 (May 16, 2014)

Dang had to build a fire last night and most likely tonight too.

40 is the forecasted low here in southern Indiana tonight.

My Garden isnt liking it.

BeGreen can you keep that stuff over your way?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 16, 2014)

Joful said:


> Heh... I feel sorry for anyone with blood-sucking flies!  Never seen one, here.  Just the occasional mosquito, and tics.


One of the many pleasures of living in canada and points north.


----------



## Lake Girl (May 16, 2014)

No black flies, mosquitos or ticks yet.  Ditches had a ice on them this morning and ice still on the lake.  Some patches are opening on the lake but ice should have been long gone by now.... still burning overnight.  46F 8C for temp.


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2014)

Huntindog1 said:


> Dang had to build a fire last night and most likely tonight too.
> 40 is the forecasted low here in southern Indiana tonight.
> My Garden isnt liking it.
> BeGreen can you keep that stuff over your way?



No thanks, we like our bug free weather. My NY SIL sent me a picture today of cherry blossoms dropping that created a pink carpet on the sidewalk. Our blossoms dropped a month ago. Hope it warms up very soon for you all. My garden and I would be bummed too.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2014)

Any bugs we had washed all the way to the Chesapeake Bay last night. Phenomenal amount of rain. The stream under my driveway came over my driveway. Radio reported ducks swimming in the streets in Alexandria this morning.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 16, 2014)

We gat about 2" rain. Good thing it was over 2 days time. Its better than a drought i figure.


----------



## Swedishchef (May 16, 2014)

I still have a pile of snow in my back yard and they are forecasting 42 on Monday. Ugh. Yet it was 82 temperature here today!


----------



## ChipTam (May 17, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> One of the many pleasures of living in canada and points north.



Lots of blood-sucking bugs in Newfoundland but the trick is to stay away from the forests and close to the ocean.  The cool (or, sometimes, cold) breezes coming off the ocean keep the critters at bay and you can always guarantee breezes.

ChipTam


----------



## ryooper (May 17, 2014)

No flying blood suckers 28 F this morning ticks are alive and well pulled a couple off the dog this morning.


----------



## Ashful (May 17, 2014)

Some here have criticized my use of Allectus for sod worm and grub control, but I and the dogs spend pretty much all weekend in the yard, and I have found only one tick in 3 years (probably picked up in the woods).  All of my neighbors complain about constant tick problems, and most of those who spend as much time outdoors as me have had Lyme disease.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (May 17, 2014)

80s last week followed by buckets of rain.  Then last might I fired up the stove for the first time in weeks


----------



## yooperdave (May 18, 2014)

Well, I pulled the fire tonight!  Now, it'll be back to the nat gas forced air till next October.  Hey, wait a minute, that's less than five months!  Gonna be a short summer I guess.
Spending the weekends at the cottage now, and the little 13 was doing it's job this past weekend-20's on Friday night and 30's on Saturday night.
No Walleye to report, just one smallie that went right back- gotta bunch of work done, though!


----------



## firefighterjake (May 19, 2014)

Still not over here yet ... cool and rainy = fire.


----------



## yooperdave (May 19, 2014)

Too soon!!  Had the chills this morning!


----------



## Ashful (May 19, 2014)

I'll tell you... I'm already starting to look forward to next season.  I know, I know... it's a disease.

I did have a nice fire in the fire pit in the back yard on Saturday, burning up splitter trash and stuff I cleaned out of the woods, while doing yard work.


----------



## Fi-Q (May 20, 2014)

Nothing over 50 fareneith forecast in a near future and a lot of rain. I have a small fire going right now to kill the humidity and the chill!


----------



## Swedishchef (May 21, 2014)

Every morning I still light the stove. It's in my basement where I don't turn on the electric heat. Low 50s all week here. Ugh


----------



## WiscWoody (May 25, 2014)

It's 82 here today, warm for what we are used to! I just turned on the A/C for the first time this year. The buds on the trees are starting to open. I think I can clean the stove soon. That should bring snow I'm sure!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (May 25, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Every morning I still light the stove. It's in my basement where I don't turn on the electric heat. Low 50s all week here. Ugh


il fait froid, monsieur! bientot, il fait chaud!


----------



## Swedishchef (May 25, 2014)

Haha.. Not too bad at all!

Still lighting in the morning... Only +5 or so..last week all week it was no warmer than 11. I think we have some heat on the way...woooooohoooo


----------



## hossthehermit (May 25, 2014)

Mine still comes on during the wee hours, most nights - down to about a bag of pellets/week, now ............


----------



## Doug MacIVER (May 25, 2014)

#hit down here a real gentile spring. me, the cooler the better, old age likes cool not hot. then that leads to the electric forum, oh jeeez have a day


----------



## Ashful (May 27, 2014)

We were burning in one of our fireplaces last night.  Does this count?


----------



## Swedishchef (Jun 2, 2014)

I actually haven't made a fire in 2 weeks. But that is because I was gone both weeks for work. Had I been here, the stove would have been lit. But now the temperatures seem more "normal".

Andrew


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 2, 2014)

The only thing I'm running now is the air conditioning. It doesn't get that hot up here but it can be humid so I run it to dehumidify. It was and still is a wet rainy year up here and the Mosquitos are so bad I can hardly be outside now. My arms can't flop around fast enough to keep them away! And when I open the door to the house they follow the dogs and I in so I keep a electric swatter handy to pin them between the wall and the buzzing and Kill ready swatter and FRY them to a hopefully very painful death!!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jun 26, 2014)

get them stoves ready 



via dr ryan maue on twitter


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 26, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> get them stoves ready
> View attachment 134721
> 
> via dr ryan maue on twitter


When is this for? It shows 37-39 where I live.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jun 26, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> When is this for? It shows 37-39 where I live.


the 4TH


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 26, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> the 4TH


Thats hard to believe for the 4th but it could happen. I live in Sawyer County. Its the only county that says 39 in the upper left corner of the county in NW Wisconsin. Here is what my Intelicast app says for the 4th.


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2014)

What? A forecast for 8 days out could be in error?!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jun 26, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> When is this for? It shows 37-39 where I live.


the 4TH


begreen said:


> What? A forecast for 8 days out could be in error?!


gfs,  bg . sometimes it  gets it right, others no so much. most likely in the ballpark.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 26, 2014)

I usually don't look at a forecast that many days ahead. I will have to keep an eye on the 4th in the coming days to see how it plays out.


----------



## begreen (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, I don't either. FWIW, this is what WeatherUnderground shows for your area:



NOAA says for July 4th in your neck of the woods: "A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. Partly sunny, with a high near 77."

Maue is a hot air meteorologist. Perhaps cool air masses are not his strength?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jun 28, 2014)

begreen said:


> Yes, I don't either. FWIW, this is what WeatherUnderground shows for your area:
> View attachment 134795
> 
> 
> ...


as I said,  the source is the GFS http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/data-access/model-data/model-datasets/global-forcast-system-gfs many meteos bring out this stuff not just the hot air Dr maue. and bg uses the same source? here is the hot air doctor's original tweet <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>GFS 06z still over-cooking temps in SE -- on other end of spectrum, July starts w/Great Lakes trough &amp; chilly wx <a href="http://t.co/xmY9y0Eiar">pic.twitter.com/xmY9y0Eiar</a></p>&mdash; Ryan N. Maue (@RyanMaue) <a href="https://twitter.com/RyanMaue/statuses/482176159191273472">June 26, 2014</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>. just a reminder graphic produced by noaa not his forecast


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 28, 2014)

My Intelicast app is showing lows of upper 40's for the 1st and 2nd which is chilly for July but it won't snow anyways! Lol...  Perfect for a outdoor camp fire! And this looks in line with begreens  wunderground forecast.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 30, 2014)

Now the forecasted low for Wednesday night is 45 so maybe he had something there.


----------



## Fi-Q (Sep 16, 2014)

I just start my new burnin season with a little fire to take the chill out of the basement...... Here we go again for another 8 to 9 months


----------



## WiscWoody (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been making at least two firs a day for a week now but today it was in the 60's so just one fire in the morning today.


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2014)

Closing thread. Tis a new season, lots of northern fires are waking up.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 16, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I've been making at least two firs a day for a week




Only God can make a tree. 

Sorry, the devil made me do that.


----------

